
Chicago Bus Company Ad Attacks Chinese Students - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.insidehighered.com/quicktakes/2017/12/04/bus-company-ad-attacks-chinese-students
======
Ice_cream_suit
" The ad was for a bus service to take students to the Chicago area at the end
of the semester.

Suburban Express, the bus company, sent out the ad via email. The ad noted
various reasons to ride with Suburban Express, including that the company:

“Serves passengers like you. You won’t feel like you’re in China when you’re
on our buses.”

When people complained, the bus company apologized, saying, “The remark is
being interpreted as a slap in the face of all non-Caucasians for some reason,
and that it not how it was intended.”

The apology went on to say that 20 percent of the university's students are
from China and that the company disagrees with “selling our university to the
highest foreign bidder.” In fact, only 12 percent of the university's students
are from China.

The university issued a statement that said in part, “We cannot prevent a
private company from operating in our community.

But we can, loudly and unambiguously, say that the opinions expressed by
Suburban Express are offensive, bigoted, insulting and in direct opposition to
the values of this university. And we would encourage any potential future
customers of this transport company to carefully investigate its record and
customer concerns before using its services.”"

